

The comma operator in JavaScript. - valera_rozuvan
http://jsfiddle.net/RfZed/

======
frdmn
Take a look at this:

[http://jsfiddle.net/RfZed/2/](http://jsfiddle.net/RfZed/2/)

------
matthiasak
var x = 5, y = 6 // typical JS

(2,4) // returns 4

thus,

test(2,4) adds 0, 2 and 4

test((2, 4)) adds 0 and 4

